# Rain - manchester?



## butchersapron (Jul 29, 2009)

Anyone in Manchester, esp near Old Trafford cricket ground - is it raining? if so, how bad? Does it look like it's in for the whole day?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 29, 2009)

Anyone?

edit: nevermind, found an OT webcam.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 29, 2009)

I am not far from Manchester, it is raining on and off. Rained pretty heavily about half an hour ago. Looks like it might again.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 29, 2009)

Ta, just need to know for the cricket and that, whether i an write tonight off and go do something else etc -the webcam has OT in a bright gap in the middle of some nasty dark clouds.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 29, 2009)

The word "girlfriend" is missing from the thread title. Sort it out, butchers.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 29, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> The word "girlfriend" is missing from the thread title. Sort it out, butchers.



Oh yeah! I missed that one!  Has he managed to drag his view of everyone else out of the late 80s yet btw?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 29, 2009)

I think he might begrudgingly have acknowledged that the late 90's happened, but he'd deny it in a court of law.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 29, 2009)

Curse them for not having lifes lived exactly as i imagine them.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 29, 2009)

Called off again, bloody manchester/ecb


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 30, 2009)

How is it today - we've got one last chance to play this game beofre it goes to a bowl off. Got till about 2.45 to finish the game. Hopefully 11 start. Hard to tell from the webcam.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 30, 2009)

find another sport
cricket's rubbish


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 30, 2009)

oh yeah

ring trafford council offices and ask them to look out of the window, they're right across the street from OT's front door

not that you'll be going
as
you're finding another sport
as
cricket
is
rubbish


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 30, 2009)

Nonsense, as i think the other thread on cricket conclusively proved.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 30, 2009)

I won't have seen that
as
it
is
rubbish
obviously


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 30, 2009)

If anyone cares, Somerset won in a crappy bowl out.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jul 30, 2009)

It's Manchester. Assume it's raining unless there is conclusive proof otherwise


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 30, 2009)

I was born in Manchester and lived there until I was 21. It only rained once.



































It just never stopped.


----------



## sorearm (Aug 13, 2009)




----------

